# God's Righteousness Romans 1:16-17



## Preach (Apr 14, 2006)

Two questions:
1) Since God's righteousness seems to be the theme of the book of Romans (see many study Bibles), what is the technical and contextual meaning of the word righteousness in these verses?

2) How would you explain "God's righteousness" to a new Christian with very little Biblical background? 
Thanks,
Bobby


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Apr 14, 2006)

I believe dikaiosuvnh speaks to the character of God, conformity to His Law and so forth. God is righteous because He is God. He is perfectly Himself.


----------



## VanVos (Apr 14, 2006)

In the context of Romans The righteousness of God in a sentence is: 
God's own righteous standard that is needed for a right standing before Him. Make sense?

I don't think the phrase necessarily has to be translated a righteousness from God, even though that's exactly what the gospel is!

The white horse inn discussed this very issue last week http://www.oneplace.com/ministries/the_white_horse_inn/Archives.asp

VanVos



[Edited on 4-15-2006 by VanVos]


----------

